
“Try Before You Buy” Job Hunt: On-Demand W2 Employment - coopernewby
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelritlop/2017/05/30/the-millennial-try-before-you-buy-job-hunt/#57b694ea1749
======
JSeymourATL
It's a Big Idea-- well executed. Curious to hear of any expansion plans beyond
the Bay Area?

